# Bosch cordless tools?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm just starting out, have good equipment for drains, all the hand tools I need, but there are always more to buy. Have corded tools, but need to invest in cordless. 

I picked up a Bosch impact/1/2" drill kit from Menards tonight. I've only used Dewalt, Milwaukee, and Makita AFA cordless. I could have gone a bit cheaper and bought Kawasaki or something.... but I'd rather not have to buy again for years vs. months. They wont be used as heavily as when I did plumbing, but still...

I don't like buying a tool I haven't either used or have had a good recommendation. Is Bosch a good brand for cordless? So far they seem to be good, but that's without load. CLPK232-181 is the kit I bought. TIA!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a 24v set quite a while back. It was solid stuff.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well it handled the job well enough today. Quite happy with it. 25 3.5" screws and it didn't even blink. Job was a wash, but paid for the tools.

Now to spend another $200 for just the sawzall another battery and charger....


----------

